# Where can I test a Rocket Evo v2 in London?



## Robert_ingl_ita (May 2, 2014)

I'm deciding between a DB and HX machine and will be visiting BellaBarista soon, however they are unable to demo a Rocket V2 (though they can demo other HX machines).

I've been searching places in London but it's hard to find anywhere. Does anybody know a place where they would be available for demo/test? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Alchemy do the r58 v2 only now call them and see if they demo others?


----------



## Robert_ingl_ita (May 2, 2014)

I have spoken to Alchemy; they are 'winding down' their Rocket trade so are unsure as to what is available; hopefully they'll get back to me soon.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Nude espresso ?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Ask department of coffee nicely


----------



## Robert_ingl_ita (May 2, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> Nude espresso ?


I have spoken to them - they say they stopped doing demos because it wastes too much of their time, plus they're no longer doing home machine sales.


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

I heard that Volcano sell Rockets...

http://volcanocoffeeworks.com/pages/shop

They do.

I also seem to remember that they have one in their cafe... But if you want to have a go, I would ring them before you go, to confirm this.


----------



## Robert_ingl_ita (May 2, 2014)

Thanks - I'll try them.


----------

